# Java basierte Internet Portale - Liferay



## Thomas Darimont (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Da ich in der naechsten Zeit eine groessere Portalanwendung implementieren werden, schaue ichmir im Moment das Liferay Portal http://www.liferay.com/web/guest/home an.
Hat hier schon irgendjemand was damit gemacht?

Btw. eine Uebersicht ueber weitere Java basierte Portale findet sich hier:
http://java-source.net/open-source/portals

Gruss Tom


----------



## tecow (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

hast Du das Liferay Portalsystem bereits erfolgreich aufgesetzt und wie sind deine Erfahrungen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo!



> hast Du das Liferay Portalsystem bereits erfolgreich aufgesetzt und wie sind deine Erfahrungen?


Aufgesetzt ja, eingesetzt noch nicht. Wobei es beim aufsetzen auch noch an mancher Stelle gehakt hat... hab die Vesion 4.0RC2 und 4.0 ausprobiert. Hierbei lag mein Fokus auf der Professional version (die lightweight Varainte mit Tomcat statt mit JBoss).

Auf den ersten Blick kann man damit realtiv viel machen. Es werden viele Standard Portlets mitgeliefert die man einfach anpassen kann. Auch die gesamte UI laesst sich mit ein paar kleinen Handgriffen umgestalten. Liferay erlaubt es mit etwas JavaScript Magic Portlets im Browser per Drag & Drop anzuordnen. Will man das Liferay Portal an eine eigene CI anpassen so geht dies mit den entsprechenden Anleitungen auch recht einfach vond er Hand: http://forums.liferay.com/index.php?showtopic=616

Zur Portlet Entwicklung bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen, aber dafuer gibts auch ein paar nette Beispiele und tutorials.

Was mir an Liferay gut gefaellt ist, dass es relativ viel direkt out of the Box mitbringt:
Standard Portlets, I18N, Erstellung von Communities im Portal, komfortable Administrationskomponenten, integriertes CMS etc.

Was mir nicht so gut gefaellt, ist dass man anfangs erstmal vor einem riesen Berg undurchsichtiger Komponenten steht was man der steilen Lernkurve von Liferay zu verdanken hat.

Weiterhin bietet Liferay mit der Unterstuetzung fuer WSRP (Web Services Remote Portlets) so dass man relativ einfach andere Systeme die Webservices anbieten ueber Portlets in das Liferay Portal integrieren kann.

Gruss Tom


----------



## hamsol (13. September 2006)

Hallo, 
bin froh, dass auch andere Leute mit Liferay arbeiten.
'Ich würde gerne wissen, was man machen muss , um seine eigenen Portlets bei liferay zu deployn. d.h sein homepage zu personalisieren.
vielen dank füe jede antwort.
grüsse


----------



## ioanaDE (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo hamsol,

erst mal musst du ein Portlet erstellen, wenn das noch nicht geschehen ist, dann kannst du das nach dieser Anleitung machen:
http://lomboz.objectweb.org/liferay_demo.html

Anschließend im Kontextmenü (rechte Maustaste) deines Projekts "Exportieren" - "als WAR-File".
Dieses .war-File verschiebst oder kopierst du einfach in den Ordner home/liferay/deploy
Das war's schon, dein Portlet sollte jetzt verfügbar sein.

Viel Glück,
             ioanaDE


----------



## kotuboy (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich bin neu mit LifeRay..

Ich kann mailserver einstellungen nich finden.. Wie muss ich das machen.

Mein Email Server in eine anderen Machine und hat eigen ip..

Dringend...

Hilfe!!


----------



## mmlug (29. November 2007)

die Jungs / Madels von Liferay haben mittlereweile Gute Wiki .

http://wiki.liferay.com/index.php/Main_Page

Forum

http://www.liferay.com/web/guest/community/forums

gruß,
mmlug


----------

